# Quickest tank you've ever vaped?



## stevie g (11/2/16)

3.5ml of my berry yogurt in the Griffin finished in 10 minutes flatout, a new personal best. 

What is your record?.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/16)

TFV4 in about 15-20min

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/2/16)

Wow that must be a record @Sprint 
That's some serious vaping, gotta leave all your windows open for that attempt.
I must say I'm going through alot of juice in my goblin mini the flavour on that tank is ridiculously good but not 10min. What's your wattage on 150?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (11/2/16)

Griffin is sorta cheating, 2 pulls and it's half empty

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (11/2/16)

What nicotine?
Dave


----------



## stevie g (11/2/16)

70w 285 celcius titanium 26g TC mode 1.5mg nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

Got it down to 6 minutes, going to lie down now

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

2 tanks, +-10ml, of Gush, gone in a little over 30min. Nearly cried when I looked at the dent I made in that bottle
RX200 with a V12 tank #TFv4


----------



## NewOobY (12/2/16)

jeez gents, you guys have big lungs - and a seriously high tolerance to nic even at 1mg finishing a tank in 10min is quite a lot of nic in a short period of time. When I speed vape like that I get dizzy, then sit down and continue my speed vape, then stand up and nearly fall - not sure if that is the nic, or just cause i'm taking really deep breaths then standing up quickly. Yes I used to be a drug addict and like that feeling, so this is the closest I get to being high  these days. Also a little disclaimer, children do not try this at home - it is considered very dangerous and could potential cause brain damage.


----------



## sabrefm1 (12/2/16)

i would finish a full tank in half a day on the subtank mini and think im vaping alot


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

In all honesty I can only finish a tank quickly using the TF. 1 tank in my Cubis lasts me 2 to 3 days. I can chain vape 1 tank and my lungs will give up before the juice is finish!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> 3.5ml of my berry yogurt in the Griffin finished in 10 minutes flatout, a new personal best.
> 
> What is your record?.



Similar experience...
3.5ml of Zub's BSM (Banana Strawberry Milkshake) in about 7 minutes... average smoke break with smokers.
0.25ohm SS dual coil on TC on 280C @75w


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

phanatik said:


> Similar experience...
> 3.5ml of Zub's BSM (Banana Strawberry Milkshake) in about 7 minutes... average smoke break with smokers.
> 0.25ohm SS dual coil on TC on 280C @75w


lol dude the smokers must be like  and then 

Is this also with a Griffin tank?.


----------



## phanatik (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> lol dude the smokers must be like  and then
> 
> Is this also with a Griffin tank?.



Yessir!


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

Dolphin ceramic coil tank.
50W.. 0.3hms 12mg nic of vape alchemy tobacco+
10min.


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Dolphin ceramic coil tank.
> 50W.. 0.3hms 12mg nic of vape alchemy tobacco+
> 10min.


How many Mls?. At 12mg I would be lying on the floor shaking with drool running down my chin.


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> How many Mls?. At 12mg I would be lying on the floor shaking with drool running down my chin.


4mls. And I'm sitting here glazed. Look like a rasta on 4/20


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> 4mls. And I'm sitting here glazed. Look like a rasta on 4/20


Looking like u on 420 without any 420 /sacrilege 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> TFV4 in about 15-20min



2nd this, if you're running tri or quad coils its like breathing 

Crius with dual claps seems to like making my juice vanish fast as well !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (12/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Dolphin ceramic coil tank.
> 50W.. 0.3hms 12mg nic of vape alchemy tobacco+
> 10min.


Subohming 12mg??? WTF Dude?
I'd be in a nic induced coma... I'm struggling with my 6mg baccos...


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

phanatik said:


> Subohming 12mg??? WTF Dude?
> I'd be in a nic induced coma... I'm struggling with my 6mg baccos...


I joke not. I was on 20mg


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> 2nd this, if you're running tri or quad coils its like breathing
> 
> Crius with dual claps seems to like making my juice vanish fast as well !



3rd this but the dual deck on th TFv4 is just as thirsty if not thirstier...


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I joke not. I was on 20mg


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/2/16)

Vaping is better than smoking but I don't think vaping at some of the rates yous gents do is too healthy either. Yous do know your body/brain needs oxygen.
Nice attempts peeps but look after yourself. Rember this is a hobby not a sport .
Vape on peeps....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (12/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vaping is better than smoking but I don't think vaping at some of the rates yous gents do is too healthy either. Yous do know your body/brain needs oxygen.
> Nice attempts peeps but look after yourself. Rember this is a hobby not a sport .
> Vape on peeps....



I agree with your post so much, i felt it needed to be QFE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeB786 (12/2/16)

Mizer at 0.3 with lane cove vapor MYEE 3.5ml in 7min


----------

